# Takashi Amano Pictures



## Nick.W (Jun 16, 2004)

Can anyone help me. 
I am a very big fan of Takashi Amano (arn't we all?) & love the beautiful aquascapes he produces. I recall about a year ago, seeing one particular picture of a aquascape by him that inspired me to have a go myself. I cannot really describe it as it would take all day, but would love to find the picture again to get some additional inspiration.

Does anyone know of a site that contains pictures of his work or does he have a site of his own?

I would be very grateful for any help.

Many Thanks & Merry Christmas

Nick.W


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Here are 3 suggestions:

Takashi Amano designs 1
Takashi Amano designs 2

Go to the AGA web site and buy the DVD of the AGA 2004 convention in which Mr Amano presents a two-part talk and does a demonstration.

Merry Christmas to you too.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.adana.co.kr/e_1.html
http://www.akva.sk/phpBB2/fotenie.php
http://www.aquaristics.com/ada-gallery.php
http://visual35.tripod.com/amano.html
http://www.aqua-shopping.com/cnt/gallery/index.htm
http://www.aqua-shopping.com/cnt/gallery/index2.htm
http://www.aqua-shopping.com/cnt/gallery/index3.htm (sometime it works, sometime it doesn't)

http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1048

http://www.naturacquario.net/amano
http://www.vectrapoint.com/main/photo/gallery.html


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

most of these links are broken


----------



## megamax42 (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_portfolio

If ya scroll down there's a Takashi Amano gallery


----------



## sierramists1 (Jun 22, 2011)

I personally like watching videos of his tanks- neat to see them in action!  Here's an example from the Niigata gallery:


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

On these videos, anyone know how high the pendants are from the tanks?


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

Go to Aquarium Design Group's online shop. Order anything ADA, even the cheapest thing (you know you want to) and you will get a free copy of their 2010 catalog. Buyer beware: check with them to make sure this policy is still in effect. There's PLENTY of good reading there including guidelines on this topic. I honestly don't understand why more people haven't taken advantage of this. 
Also the information you are looking for might be here: http://www.aquajournal.net/na/index.html
PS: I have no financial interest in ADG or ADA.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

good stuff i would like to check out that dvd!


----------

